# Dwarf gourami aggressive against rasboras



## rockpainter (Nov 1, 2013)

I have an established 10 gallon tank with 5 harlequin rasboras. On Friday, I added a male dwarf gourami. The gourami seems very happy and has been building bubble nests like crazy. However, he keeps chasing my rasboras and has them cowering in the corner of the tank. 

I would consider my tank moderately planted (including floating plants) and I use indian almond leaves.

I do have a back-up plan to rehome either the dwarf gourami or the rasboras, but I would prefer to resolve the aggression if at all possible. Here are some possible solutions I've brainstormed:

1) Add a stronger filter for more surface agitation, hopefully stopping the gourami from building bubble nests that he then has to defend

2) Increase indian almond leaf dosing (right now I'm doing 1 leaf per 10 gallons) to darken the water more and hopefully make everyone feel more secure

3) Add 4-5 more rasboras (maybe pushing it stock wise, but aqadvisor says I'd still be under 100%). I'm thinking a bigger school will imbue them with confidence

I was hoping members with more experience could weigh in on these solutions or offer new ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

In my experience with Gouramis, if they have an aggressive personality you will probably not be able to change that. I've never had an aggressive Dwarf though, so I don't know for sure. I'd definitely try to add more Harlequins (around 7). I think they are far more interesting than Tetras. You never know about Gouramis, it may work, but I wouldn't trust that idea. All the mean Gouramis that I've had I had to rehome because they are too smart and too stubborn to usually change their ways!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya harlequins need a 20 long minimum, 29 better. WAY to active. Sounds like they all want more room, which is leading to the aggression.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Ya harlequins need a 20 long minimum, 29 better. WAY to active. Sounds like they all want more room, which is leading to the aggression.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wasn't going to say anything about the tank size, as lots of people keep them in 10, but yeah. They are very active, very curious and playful, but if you have a fish with longer fins in a small space, they may nip.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

They get pretty thick and very active. That may be the reason for the dwarfs aggression.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockpainter (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, to be fair the rasboras aren't challenging/provoking the gourami at all. The rasboras literally do not venture from their corner (other than for food), even when the gourami is off doing something else. Every so often the gourami will rush them.

I've had the rasboras for probably about a year (previously kept with a female betta. She couldn't compete with them at food time, so I moved her to her own tank...the gourami was meant to be a "centerpiece fish" replacement), and they've always seemed very happy to me.


----------



## rockpainter (Nov 1, 2013)

As an update -- I added 3 more rasboras. The power dynamics changed over night. Now the rasboras are swimming all over the tank and the poor dwarf gourami is hiding in the corner (for no apparent reason, as the rasboras still aren't bothering him). I'm going to give things a few days-a week to settle down. If they don't, the rasboras are moving to a new 20G that just finished cycling.


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

He may be stressed out from the fast movements of the Harlequins. I'd suggest putting them in the 20, and you could also start a nice community in there!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya a 10 is pretty small for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockpainter (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah I was considering some schooling fish (apparently my 8 rasboras), 1-3 platies, and 5-6 cories. I was originally going to get a dwarf gourami instead of the platies...buttttt I'm revising that. Any comments/advice on that stocking plan?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

All those in the 20? Is it a long?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockpainter (Nov 1, 2013)

Nah, it's a high. I didn't have the footprint for a long. I don't think it's that many fish...

8 rasboras, 1-3 platies, 5-6 cories


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cories will do better in a 20 long. But you can try a smaller type; jullis, pandas, ect. I would personally skip the platys (i HATE them). I would move the harlequins, dg, and than add a school of smaller cories. 

Will it be planted?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockpainter (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah I was looking at julli cories. I do have plants, though they still have growing in to do. I'll make sure there is open sand for the cories. 

But why would I put another dwarf gourami in a tank with 8 rasboras again when mine is currently freaked out? I realize there is more space, but not /that/ much more (and the 20 is not as densely planted).

I'm not crazy about the platies either, tbh, but I do want some sort of "centerpiece" fish/fishes.


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

As a centerpiece fish you could get a Bolivian Ram or German Blue Ram, I'd recommend a Bolivian because they're hardy! Were you looking at other centerpiece fish? Now would be a perfect time to ask about them about them! There are actually a pretty good list of fish that can be in a 20 gallon, that's why I want to know what you like.


----------



## rockpainter (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh I'd be very interested in hearing what options you know! I've only been able to identify the dwarf gourami, the ram, and the betta. 

I've already had a betta in with rasboras and it didn't go well, so I don't want to go that route again.
I'm loving the DGs, but likewise...drama.
As for the ram, the fish look really awesome, but I was under the impression that they're bottom dwellers? I'm looking for a mid-top swimmer.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

rockpainter said:


> Yeah I was looking at julli cories. I do have plants, though they still have growing in to do. I'll make sure there is open sand for the cories.
> 
> But why would I put another dwarf gourami in a tank with 8 rasboras again when mine is currently freaked out? I realize there is more space, but not /that/ much more (and the 20 is not as densely planted).
> 
> I'm not crazy about the platies either, tbh, but I do want some sort of "centerpiece" fish/fishes.


Because it is double the size. Right now they are all stressed out. I would put the dg in the 20 and see how it goes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockpainter (Nov 1, 2013)

Fair enough. I'd get a different one anyway and leave mine where it is. I can't have an empty 10G! :lol:


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

True that ;-). How about a betta?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockpainter (Nov 1, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> True that ;-). How about a betta?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had a betta before with the rasboras and when I fed the tank she didn't stand a chance. Slow eaters!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I meant in the 10.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockpainter (Nov 1, 2013)

Ooh gotcha. Yeahhh maybe..my betta also seemed very stressed by the bright lights in the 10. She is sooo much happier in her tank now which is just lit by sunlight.

Is there a reason you don't like the idea of leaving the DG in the 10 by himself?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I dont really have a problem with it at all. It would love a bigger tank, some can be very active.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Gouramis usually don't do much by themselves. I don't know if I'd recommend a Gourami and a Betta in a 10 gallon, maybe if the Betta were female it'd work. You could actually do a Honey Sunset Gourami as a centerpiece fish, but I somehow get the feeling you want to avoid Gouramis, and I understand completely! Is your tank 20 long or 20 regular? 20 long will allow you to get more territorial fish, but 20 regular will allow to get a taller-bodied fish.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Definitely not together. One or the other.

Its a regular 20. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockpainter (Nov 1, 2013)

Just for clarification, tankman and I were talking about the 10 gallon assuming I moved all the fish currently there to the 20 gallon. I don't want to move the DG and I don't want a betta as a tankmate. Perhaps smaller schooling fish (<2") would be more suitable tankmates for the DG in the 10G, if he seems unhappy by himself?

The 20 gallon is a regular. I would be interested to hear alternatives to dwarf gouramis! But not a betta!


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Whenever stocking a 20 gallon I always look at Cichlids because they can actually be very peaceful! You could do a Keyhole Cichlid (very peaceful), Apistos aka Cockatoo Cichlid, American Flag Fish also a lot of Dwarf Cichlids are peaceful, but IME excluding the Kribensis. Kribensis's peacefulness comes with standards that are sometimes difficult to meet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockpainter (Nov 1, 2013)

Good to know. I thought cichlids were more in the 30+ gallon range. I guess that's more due to aggression than size?


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Actually, some Cichlids like Rams are very peaceful! You could actually do a pair of Rams in a 10 gallon! Usually with Dwarf Cichlids they're range is 10 gallons. The reason people say they need more room is because all Cichlids claim territory and protect it pretty well, but most Dwarf Cichlids won't mess with schooling fish larger than their mouth.


----------



## rockpainter (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for your advice! Budget is (unfortunately) an issue, but I'll let you know what I decide to go with


----------



## rockpainter (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, really bad news. I found the DG dead this morning. I guess he got too stressed out. Really no sign of illness before yesterday. I feel terribly for contributing to the death of such a happy fish


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah, a very large percent of Dwarf Gouramis that people get are already sick, and almost all the ones at pet stores have VERY weak immune systems. I'd definitely never recommend a Dwarf Gourami as a beginner fish, I'd recommend Honey Dwarf Gourami or Honey Sunset Gourami.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Honey dwarf gouramis are the same thing, just a different color. True honey gouramis (petsmart usually has the real ones) are much healthier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes they are the same morph, but they haven't been inbred to get their colors, it's their original color which makes them hardier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The original color is very dull. Every single dwarf gourami type has been interbred for the color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

